
STRATFOR Files - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.wikileaks.org/the-gifiles.html
======
barrow-rider
> Stratfor's use of insiders for intelligence soon turned into a money-making
> scheme of questionable legality.

I'm impressed that "soon" was a thing; I would have assumed that was the goal
for the outset.

